# Having fun after the blizzard



## Dave Meyers (Feb 27, 2008)

We got 26" in WI. I had fun in the IH Scout II. Here are some pics.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very Cool! Have not seen one of those in years! Please post up some Pics of that great truck!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet rims!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I bet it was alot of fun too


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

You do not see to many old corn binders around here because they made great plow rigs and that rotted them out.


----------



## Dave Meyers (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are some pics of the Binder.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

What are those seats out of?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks like a lot of fun. nice truck


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Great rig!

Ever thought of doing a spring-over?


----------



## Dave Meyers (Feb 27, 2008)

The seats are from a 2000 Neon, and the center console/seat is from a 1998 Dodge Ram 1500 pickup.

I'd like to do a spring over, but the work and expense is prohibitive for me. It's a lot of work on a Scout, more so than on other rigs, I believe. Instead I am going to add a 2" body lift and go to 35" tires. It rides beautifully as is and don't want to mess with it like I did with my other Scouts. This has 2" add-a-leaves and 2 degree caster shims and cut out fenders with 33" tires.


----------

